# Dish Home's speed



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

Dish Home seems to runs slow. It reminds me of dial up networking vs. DSL.

Why is it slow to download when changing from one item to the next? Is E* limiting the bandwidth or is it running as fast as it can?


----------



## brmann (Apr 22, 2002)

It reminds me a lot of Windows Version 1.0, just not as fast.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Why can't they cache it on the hard drive? Why does it have to download everytime you change screens? It's a pretty dumb app IMHO!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I agree on the caching the pages part. If the amount of hard drive space reserved for Dish's use is enough to store several movies, why not use it to cache the core apps and just get the updated data?

OpenTV will probably be nice for people who don't have the Internet.


----------

